# Moles



## CoxContracting (Mar 14, 2009)

Fixed your mole problem for you mrmike, plus gave you some good grass. lol


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

CoxContracting said:


> Fixed your mole problem for you mrmike, plus gave you some good grass. lol


How the heck did ya do that??? Nice- I wish my lawn did look like that- but it would be more work-Yuk!! 

Again- NICE FIX............. Thanks


----------



## CoxContracting (Mar 14, 2009)

Used Pro Landscape 13, it's a handy little program to have to help make a sale. we use it to show the customer how there house can looked landscaped. Now you can print that picture and tell everyone thats my yard lol, just hope they don't come to seee it in person.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Reporting back to this Post to Let you know that I used the Juicy fruit gum like LaSamba said & it has worked-No more mounds!! As soon as I see one-I will put the gum in it!! By the way-I did not chew it first-just used-about a 1/4 of a stick for each section of mounds. Thanks for this great method:clap:


----------

